# the official and first I got LTE gnex thread



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

You know what to do. Sorry fellas, LTE only. We deserve it.

No pics/It didn't happen


----------



## jfgirard0423 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've had mine but just want to get this forum going

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

jfgirard0423 said:


> I've had mine but just want to get this forum going
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


YOU SUCK. lmao but i will have mines in the morning


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Im torn between going in to buy one tomorrow morning or trying to find a deal online tonight..

$700 is a lot for a damn phone.

hmmmm


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ill be on the phone with verizon shortly. Id like to try to get one. Sucks i have no upgrade until 2013 and i sure as heck dont wanna loose unlimited.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Im torn between going in to buy one tomorrow morning or trying to find a deal online tonight..
> 
> $700 is a lot for a damn phone.
> 
> hmmmm


agreed $700 is too much.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I think you can avoid tax if you buy on Amazon. ive heard that somewhere


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I will be picking up my second one tomorrow and not bricking it!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

In store now. Good lord she.is beautiful. Update with pics soon


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

Snagged a phone, screen protectors, and the extended battery for $269 total with my discount and corporate discount.

Its so beautiful, I think I might cry... and then blow it up with unlocked bootloader and root.

The cake is no lie my friends!


----------



## dmaustin (Oct 9, 2011)

Got mine and the wife's! Rooting now! =D


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I walked ready to pay full price. She started ringing it up full price, then she said it. "Its giving you the upgrade price...". All I could say was "keep going". Saved $400 without geico. Woot.


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

By 930 I was the 12 person to but one at the Verizon store I went to....

That seems very high for my area.

Loving the phone so far


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here it is. Now I just need some Linux fastboot files...


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

got mine!!! first in line in okc. activated in about 20 seconds, hour later got the update. 4.0.2. Holy crap, cant believe i loved my thunderbolt??!! 50 off nexy 38 percent off on accessories due to biz accnt


----------



## Nukewire (Jun 10, 2011)

kgbrown247 said:


> got mine!!! first in line in okc. activated in about 20 seconds, hour later got the update. 4.0.2. Holy crap, cant believe i loved my thunderbolt??!! 50 off nexy 38 percent off on accessories due to biz accnt


does your little notification light come on when you are charging it?? mine doesnt.. =/


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

kgbrown247 said:


> got mine!!! first in line in okc. activated in about 20 seconds, hour later got the update. 4.0.2. Holy crap, cant believe i loved my thunderbolt??!! 50 off nexy 38 percent off on accessories due to biz accnt


Which brand of screen protector is that? Verizon's?


----------



## jblade (Oct 9, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> I walked ready to pay full price. She started ringing it up full price, then she said it. "Its giving you the upgrade price...". All I could say was "keep going". Saved $400 without geico. Woot.


Did you have the Bionic? I had the same thing happen to me at my store. The guy was like, looks like the system is letting you upgrade for free..


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

GOT IT! but wife is holding as a Christmas gift.

BUT I do have it


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> GOT IT! but wife is holding as a Christmas gift.
> 
> BUT I do have it


Now I know why domestic violence happens......


----------



## qwirked (Sep 20, 2011)

I as one


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

One


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

I did! Moving over here from thunderbolt forum


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Taken from my Droid Charge. D:


----------



## jfgirard0423 (Dec 10, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> Taken from my Droid Charge. D:


I like you viewing my picture on your gnexus lol. I see it on your phone lol


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

GOT IT!!! unlocked rooted rom'ed and loving it


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nukewire said:


> Which brand of screen protector is that? Verizon's?


verizon stock 3 pack


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got my baby home. The sales rep at verizon was the best...even though my next upgrade wasn't until next November, he signed me up for a new 2 year agreement and grandfathered my unlimited data...so with extra cash in hand, I took the opportunity and got a window mount and a snazzy new case with the built in kick stand...yay!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

klisp said:


> Just got my baby home. The sales rep at verizon was the best...even though my next upgrade wasn't until next November, he signed me up for a new 2 year agreement and grandfathered my unlimited data...so with extra cash in hand, I took the opportunity and got a window mount and a snazzy new case with the built in kick stand...yay!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


This. I got a similar deal. I was going to buy off contract, seeing as though I upgraded to Thunderbolt in August. Dude gave me upgrade pricing, and even took another 50 off the phone and gave me two accessories for free. He said "Since you waited so long...I'll hook you up.". I was also the first one in the store at 9am..no I wasn't excited at all ;P


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll have my Nexus tomorrow, and I'm selling my Thunderbolt on Monday. I think I'll miss HTC & Sense, but I'm looking forward to regular updates and pure Android.


----------

